# Tee shirts opinion and help,please!!



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

** Well, I've finally decided to take the plunge!! A screen printer in town has been trying to talk me into putting some of my designs on tee shirts and I've decided to give it a try. I know- great economic time to start a new business, but I figure if I wait for the economy to turn around- I may be too old to paint anymore!!** Ok, so I've decided to go with a high quality pigment dyed women's tee in lots of pretty colors. My question is do you prefer to buy a shorter, more fitted style (not talking skin tight or cropped), but hip bone length with some shape to it, OR a longer more generous cut tee (although still a woman's style with shorter sleeves and a slightly lower neck than a traditional unisex tee)?? Can't do both styles right now as they are two different manufacturers - so need to choose one.** My second question is because these are* really nice quality tees they would need to retail around $28.00 or $29.00. Do you pay that much for a tee that you like? I would be donating part of the proceeds to different no kill shelters and rescue groups.*** I know there are alot of new people on the forum not familiar with my painting style- you can check my website to get an idea of what I'm talking about- www.jocelynspupart.com Any help would be really appreciated!!!!thanks,* Jocelyn**


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jocelynn- I am generally willing to pay more for fitted tees but that is just my opinion.

BTW- you need to remove the stars in your link 

Good luck!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I couldn't get the link to work but I like the fitted styles as well


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the more fitted tee's for wearing out and about. Definitely not skin tight though. I have too much "skin" in some areas and I prefer that it stays hidden, if at all possible!!  
I wear other types of tee's (the more typical ones people use for logos and such) to clean house or garden.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I prefer a fitted look as well. Honestly, though, I don't think I'd pay close to $30 for a tee shirt, especially not in times like these. I do think your designs are beautiful and would look good on a tee, though!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I love your designs...I really don't wear tee shirts though...and I personally wouldn't pay that for one...I barely pay that for any shirt...I'm a bargain shopper though when it comes to clothes. 
Have you thought about putting them on the grocery totes? So many people are using those instead of plastic and paper and I hate the ones with store names on them...I would like to see more cute ones. Just a thought...


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks for the opinions and suggestions- keep them coming!!! I have thought about totes- not necessarily grocery totes-but that sounds like a good idea!!
So far the fitted tees definitely seem to be winning and I agree they are generally more expensive than a regular tee- designers always use a more fitted style for their tees- thanks, Amanda for pointing that out. Jocelyn


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Me too, I like the fitted tees better, and generally do pay more for them as they seem in shorter supply. I also much prefer v-necks, although they are much harder to find. V-necks are much more flattering. I would really have to love a tee to pay the $30. I think I would be more likely to buy it if it were closer to $25. I am willing to pay more money if the tee is not going to shrink, and if it is a 'thick' tee shirt. The thin tee shirts show too much and don't last as long. SO, the thickness and general quality of the tee is a factor in price as well. I notice you are in NC and your picture shows you near a beach. Sometimes places like that are higher priced, in general, than other places around the country. I personally would be willing to pay a bit more tho, if I knew how much (what percentage) would be going to no kill shelters, but I don't know how others would fill about that. JMO.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Jocelyn, I love your designs and would definitely buy a t-shirt. I think the price is reasonable especially since some of the proceeds would benefit a shelter or rescue group. 

I agree that the fitted style (not skin tight though) is probably more popular now and that people would be willing to pay more for that style. My favorite style is the fitted with 3/4 length sleeves (it's the upper arm thing). But, I would buy whatever style you offer. I also like sweatshirts if you are able to offer multiple styles in the future.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I prefer fitted as well. Great idea on the totes too! The price sounds reasonable so PLEASE let us know if you go ahead with the idea!
Your work is amazing!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Your designs are wonderful. I like either style tee but I definately look for v-neck. Not sure I would be willing to pay $30 for one though. I would however buy one for a gift for someone else at that price. I love the idea of totes. Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Another vote for fitted t-shirts.

I also love v-necks, or if a scoop-neck, one that isn't too close to the neck (choke!)


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I only wear fitted tees and would pay $29 for one if it fit me well. Good luck!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

A feminine fit is the absolute way to go, but the *longer* fitted tees are much preferred (youth to on campus to older women wanting to cover the "muffin tops"). The shorter fitted tees are not selling much any more. I am not sure how short your tee option is, but the longer-bodied the better, as trends go.

I would pay $20 for a tee. If I new it was for a charity that I supported, I might pay $25. But, I wonder if someone not familiar with the charity would choose to pay more. Just a thought.

Karen


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thank you to EVERYONE!!!! I really appreciate the feedback. I will be meeting with the screenprinter again on Monday and now I have a firmer idea on which way to go. It really helps that you are all in different parts of the country and still everyone preferred the fitted tees. I know I won't be doing v-necks although I am a fan of them,too. They don't allow enough room for my paintings-bringing the graphic down too far on the shirt. As more things are finalized, I'll keep you all informed. I am also thinking of doing a couple of caps. They sell well here-especially on the coast and in the boating community of New Bern where we also have a house. I will definitely be adding some form of tote also-probably in just a couple of designs. thanks again, Jocelyn.

If anyone else has ideas-please keep posting- this is helping alot!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, I prefer a t-shirt that is NOT fitting or clingy since my post-menopausal midriff bulge is something I deal with and never did before!!!! I am short waisted too so I prefer a shorter cut tee so it doesn't fall below my rear-end! <grin>


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Me..............Loose T-shirts! I go for comfort all the way. I love the idea of the tote bags also.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

So I met with the screenprinter and have decided to go with this tee. It is slightly fitted, but a person can size up one size if they want it looser. It is a very high quality feminine cut tee that is preshrunk- very soft, and comes in lots of great colors. 
I am having to repaint most designs for the tees as I am limited to 6 colors(black and white considered colors also). Most of my paintings have at least 10 colors or more. I thought light pink, medium pink, and dark pink would all be considered one color-PINK. Nope, that is 3 seperate colors!!! I am also finding it is very expensive for the set up charges per design, plus a minimum of 100 shirts per style.OUCH!!! Based on that I am going to start with just 3 or 4 designs and do 2 colors of each. Please wish me luck!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Best of Luck! I'm sure they will look great. 
At some point, how about a 3/4 length sleeve?? I wear mostly 3/4 sleeves in the summer.


----------



## PMcClain (May 30, 2008)

I love the 3/4 length sleeves too. I would pay more for a tee with the longer sleeves. Love the designs!

Paula
Maggie and Casey


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm late to this topic, but I prefer a fitted tee with a v-neck. (I will not buy a t-shirt no matter how cute the design is if it has a standard t-shirt neck.) I only buy v-necks or scoopnecks.

Good luck on your venture! It sounds exciting!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm in the camp, of only v-neck or scoop. Only one that I wear that is a regular neck, is our schools team logo on it. And only to games, then I rip it off. I feel choked..and like a guy, lol.
And $15 is my max for just a t-shirt.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Tritia said:


> I'm in the camp, of only v-neck or scoop. Only one that I wear that is a regular neck, is our schools team logo on it. And only to games, then I rip it off. I feel choked..and like a guy, lol.
> And $15 is my max for just a t-shirt.


ditto.

if by no other choice i receive a tee with a regular neckline, i take out my scissors and "alter" it to a boat neck. but my "style" is definitely my own...


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Good luck!


----------

